# Should wines be filtered for competitions?



## abefroman (Dec 29, 2010)

I understand clarity is a grading factor.

Should wines be filtered for competitions? Or is letting them self clear for 9 months or so going to give you the same clarity?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 29, 2010)

I think it will depend on the wine. I've had wines that look very clear that look even clearer after filtering. BUT, some people swear that filtering can strip out or add to the flavor components of a wine, so you should weigh this into your decision. Filtering would probably make more of a difference on a white or blush than a deep red.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2010)

Filtering a white really makes it sparkle!


----------



## abefroman (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks!

Seems like the solution might be to filter a little bit, then compare, clarity, taste, etc.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 30, 2010)

I would say that it depends on the way you filter. 

If you are using, for example, a brita water filter to finish your wine then you will most definately strip off much of the wine's goodness. 

On the other hand, If you are using a filter specifically designed for wine, then you will find that filtering hass no effect on the wine's flavor. 

with the following exception....

I use the bonvino superjet filter, and find that unless I do an initial "purge", the filter can impart a "paper" taste to the wine. I am sure that the same holds for the minijet filter.

The instructions ask that each filter pad be soaked in water for a number of seconds. I took a measurement on how much is absorbed and found this to be a full 500ml. With this in mind, I "dump" the first 650 ml of fluid comming out of the filter. I have found that this eliminates the paper taste and also prevents any "watering down" caused by the soaked pads. 

Getting back to your question.... Filtering for competition can do no harm, but can definitly help. Just allow the wine proper time to rest after filtering.


----------



## abefroman (Dec 30, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I would say that it depends on the way you filter.
> 
> If you are using, for example, a brita water filter to finish your wine then you will most definately strip off much of the wine's goodness.
> 
> ...



Great tip!

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2010)

I would, but only to my "Whites and Fruit" wines


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2010)

I think I am going to start filtering mine more. Ive had a few wines that were bulk aged for 6 months drop some sediemnt in the bottle and that I really dont like. These were wines that had really really looked clear as a bell. Ive filtered wine many times and have never tasted a difference. Like John said though you have to use a proer filter. Do not use carbon filters as they will strip it big time!


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 1, 2011)

JohnT said:


> I would say that it depends on the way you filter.
> 
> If you are using, for example, a brita water filter to finish your wine then you will most definately strip off much of the wine's goodness.
> 
> ...



I agree with you but do a couple little things different as soon as I pull my machine out to start I put the filters to soak . Then when I'm ready to start I run about a litre of water through first then a bit of wine , then do a taste test before I go all the way with the filtering . I've found the brand name filters don't give the paper taste as much as the no name ones ,so I more careful of checking when using the no name .


----------

